# [DSM] Hemianthus callitrichoides Cuba becoming yellow/brown



## sajo (28 Mar 2015)

* Hi Guys, *

I started a small 30x30x25 cube (dry start method) with HCC and everything was fine.

But the HCC is now becoming yellow or brown, see the picture, and i don't know whats wrong.







Hardware:

30x30x25 cube
GlasGarden Soil, normal, no powder
red stones
12 LED Dennerle Scapers
Glas cover
LEDs are running from 6 a.m. to 7 p.m.
and every morning and evening i spray water on the HCC

Possible mistakes (maybe):

no powder soil used
too cold, because the LED don't heat the tank higher than 18 c°
lack of fertilizer NPK?
to dry, lack of water

What are your thoughts?

Cheers, Sajo


----------



## Julian (28 Mar 2015)

Fertilizer burn from the substrate or drying out most likely symptoms.


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Mar 2015)

looking wet enough to me. I agree with julian fertalizer burn. try flood the tank then drain it again. is that ada aqua soil?, lots of members have had this problem with that


----------



## sajo (28 Mar 2015)

Hi Julian, hi Andy,

thanks for your advice, i'll flood it and put the water out and we'll see whats going on 

here is  a link to the soil which I use in my tank --> http:// www.glasgarten-aquarium.de/english/environment_aquarium_soil.html (put out the space before www.)

Cheers, Sajo


----------



## Andy Thurston (28 Mar 2015)

hi sajo, it does look similar to ada soil but I couldnt see any details of nutrient content. do you know if it has added ferts? or is it inert like fluval stratum?


----------

